# Russ Fellows Custom Exhaust



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

As many of you will know, I've had the pleasure of running one of Ben's lovely Titan exhausts for most of my GTR ownership.

Being easily bored, I decided to update my car starting with a new exhaust and I'd heard great things about Russ Fellows.

Russ is an artisan who spends his time making custom headers for Ginetta Race cars amongst other things so I popped over to his workshop a few weeks ago and we set about making a custom system for my car.

The Titan has been awesome but I wanted something a little bit quieter in the cabin so it was time for a change and Russ fitted the bill.

Last saturday Russ was ready to go so we met up at Vanquish Motorsport near me in Speke, Liverpool and set about swapping the systems over.

The system prior to install, utterly awesome craftsmanship. I have seen plenty of exhausts but this is a beautiful piece of engineering. Russ my friend, you are a genius and very, very talented.

















Fitment was spectacularly good. I've watched a few zorsts being fitted and they generally require adjustments here and there but this was a peach










Centre section










and the back section



















I must also say a huge thank you to Paul and Lee at Vanquish who are awesome guys.

Fitted me in at short notice, and are personally expert on R35s given Paul has a heavily modified/tracked/repaired one which actually lives full time at the Ring!

I've driven it this week and the cabin sound is much improved whilst retaining a deep howl outside.

I can recommend Russ and the guys at Vanquish for their superb service and attention to detail.

Thanks guys!


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice Charles. What sort of cost roughly is involved in this type of custom setup? Have you taken advantage of it fully with a custom remap following the fitting? If so, what sort of gains did you see over your previous setup?

Alex


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Lovely

DMG looks as good as ever :thumbsup:


----------



## andyg (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks too good to put on a car. Lol


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

That exhaust looks like a work of art 

Are you going to test to see if there are any performance gains or losses?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

alex_123_fra said:


> Very nice Charles. What sort of cost roughly is involved in this type of custom setup? Have you taken advantage of it fully with a custom remap following the fitting? If so, what sort of gains did you see over your previous setup?
> 
> Alex


I'd contact Russ directly (Google him) and discuss your requirements. Sufficed to say he's a lot cheaper than many out there and I challenge anyone to find a better piece of engineering at his prices.

My car has a custom tune so I logged with my AP after fitting and all is good. I'm back at Vanquish on Saturday to use their Dyno Dynamics rolling road to make sure and have a fettle with the tune if necessary.

You dont need a custom tune to run an exhaust such as this but it'll certainly help to free up some power regardless.

The flow dynamics of this exhaust look excellent and I have utmost respect for Russ's work. This isnt just welding some tubing together, Russ thinks alot about what he does and explained much of his thinking process with regards the position of bends etc.

Cant rate him highly enough.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Zed Ed said:


> Lovely
> 
> DMG looks as good as ever :thumbsup:


Brown if you dont mind!

Arent you GTR-less at the moment buddy??


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Very nice pal, very nice. 

P.S. Signature now needs changing.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Sin, forgot about that!


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

have you recorded how it sound? what a titan exhaust side? is to sell may be the PM


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sound outside is a little quieter than the Titan but loud on full chat.

Biggest difference is the drone in the cabin at 70-80 is much reduced.

My old Titan is already spoken for but if that changes I'll post in the relevant section.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I have one of these systems on my car, excellent exhaust, ticks all the right boxes.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

wow that is an amazing work of art! he should sell that version and i also like to see a big hp version from him on the open market. just looks amazing.
its like that quote... "shut up and take my money"


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

mindlessoath said:


> wow that is an amazing work of art! he should sell that version and i also like to see a big hp version from him on the open market. just looks amazing.
> its like that quote... "shut up and take my money"


He does advertise them on his website.

I did send an email to the address on their website a good few months ago enquiring but got no response. So i looked elsewhere, maybe i should of picked up the phone and called but i thought if they cant be arsed why should i.

Really does look nice though.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That's a shame Sin but I'm not surprised as Russ is a one man band and is at home in his workshop. He has plenty of work and isn't out to build an empire of guys working for him. He's very content making bespoke stuff in his own time.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> That's a shame Sin but I'm not surprised as Russ is a one man band and is at home in his workshop. He has plenty of work and isn't out to build an empire of guys working for him. He's very content making bespoke stuff in his own time.


Thats fair enough Andy, just hope i made the right choice with the one i've got on order.


----------



## russ fellows (Feb 9, 2009)

Very sorry mate do not recall reading the email 
will have to check the link that forwards from that address to my home one is working properly. sorry again
cheers russ


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Russ, thanks again for the hard work mate.

Lovin my new pipeworks!


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

russ fellows said:


> Very sorry mate do not recall reading the email
> will have to check the link that forwards from that address to my home one is working properly. sorry again
> cheers russ


No worries Russ, if it helps the email was sent 23/3/2012 @ 09:13. Headed GT-R Exhaust.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks beautifully made. Did you have a "before" dyno chart to compare with the "after" one you're about to do? Would be very interesting to see how the power and torque compares to the GTC.

Why did Russ decide to stick with the OEM 180 degree bends? Yes that lengthens the exhaust and helps quieten it, but surely at the cost of flow?


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

What diameter piping is it? Looks pretty large to me, maybe 90mm? I would imagine that even with the 180 degree bends it'll still be good unless pushing for silly big power like over 800bhp??


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I also have one of these fitted, craftsmanship by Russ is fantastic and obviously takes pride in his work, my car made 529 bhp on the dyno with this alone, I will also be fitting his downpipes before the end of the year

Big thumbs up for Russ & the guys at Vanquish:thumbsup:


----------



## russ fellows (Feb 9, 2009)

sin said:


> No worries Russ, if it helps the email was sent 23/3/2012 @ 09:13. Headed GT-R Exhaust.


Hi thanks for that just checked and had no emails at all on that day do not know what happened but something my end .thanks for the heads up


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Russ I believe Mook has contacted you, or is about to as regards trading.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Toni. I have not posted any link to Russ and his work. Are we now at the point that no paid up member of GTROC can post any experience with a product or company that is not a trader on here?

Are you asking Shell and Tesco to become traders whenever we discuss V-power or 99 Momentum?

I understand the need to protect paid up traders but if anytime a member posts a positive experience with a product (which after all is of benefit to all members) the response is to jump on it, where on earth do we end up?

I'll tell you where. A forum which is purely at the behest of the traders NOT the members.

Is that what we all want?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Are Shell and Tesco posting on here?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Toni. I have not posted any link to Russ and his work. Are we now at the point that no paid up member of GTROC can post any experience with a product or company that is not a trader on here?
> 
> Are you asking Shell and Tesco to become traders whenever we discuss V-power or 99 Momentum?
> 
> ...


+1.

As long as the vendor themselves aren't starting posts or posting links, members should be allowed to post their own experiences, good or bad. That is the whole point of a forum.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> +1.
> 
> As long as the vendor themselves aren't starting posts or posting links, members should be allowed to post their own experiences, good or bad. That is the whole point of a forum.


He's already sold a car on here


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Charles Charlie, that all holds as long as the trader is not a user on here. As soon as they post saying 'hope you like it' or similar, they have a PM facility and people start contacting them, the game changes.

T


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

This site makes me laugh sometimes......


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Toni, Russ has not posted anything linking to his business and to say he can get PMs somewhat misses the fact that he can be found on the Internet too.

So if Russ deletes his account all is well in your eyes?

And from now on nobody is to post anything about GTRs unless the items concerned can be bought through official traders.

If that's the case please delete every thread I've started to help folks with rear view cameras, intake guides using a non trader filter, discussions about buying tyres from Camskills, Kwik Fit etc etc etc.

We even have a section for rating HPCs whose work is regularly discussed and who are not paid up traders. How is that fair to Litchfields et al?

The rules should be to prevent blatant advertising but common sense should prevail.


----------



## russ fellows (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi as i am not yet a trader i did not post any reply about a product or give a link to any contact details. i replied to someone who had allready tried to get in touch , if that is overstepping the mark sorry . do not want to take the p... thought my reply was ok


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I could understand all the excitement if we'd pulled this, but we haven't. At this stage we are merely asking the trader to get in touch.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Just looks like the old CPR exhaust.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

robsm said:


> Just looks like the old CPR exhaust.


Russ made them for CPR


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That's because Russ made them and CPR sold them as their own. He just supplied them.

To make the Mods viewpoint even harder to defend, ACSpeedtech who are traders on here sell Russ's exhaust so that makes one old trader and one current trader who sell these.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Charles,
Technically having a company name as a username, violates our trader policy.

It's cool , I'll speak with Russ. Having someone recommend someone is one thing, to have that company then join the forum and contribute to the conversation creates a conflict of interests. Yes you can find him on the web by searching, but having him on the thread means he's getting exposure which other traders pay for.

It's not draconian, in fact its very difficult to moderate so I would appreciate a little understanding when we are trying to our best.

Mook


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> Technically having a company name as a username, violates our trader policy.
> 
> Mook


That's a bit tricky when his name_ is_ his company name... :chuckle:

Agreed that you guys have a tricky job. I wouldn't do it even if you paid me (which we know you're not). :bowdown1:

I think if common sense is applied, nobody will complain.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

He asked regarding a e-mail that was lost.... nothing about the product. This forum is too heavily moderated if you ask me. Its killed the for sale section.

But who I am to comment, just some lowly user.

I really think the gtr forum and the gtroc (as Ive been told that they arent the same thing) should take a leaf out of another popular japanese cars forums book.
..............and I dont mean that to be derogatory at all. Just my view. It could be so much better. :nervous:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> He asked regarding a e-mail that was lost.... nothing about the product. This forum is too heavily moderated if you ask me. Its killed the for sale section.
> 
> But who I am to comment, just some lowly user.
> 
> ...


I do genuinly resent accusations that this forum is over moderated. A thread starts relating to a product. That s fine

Then the guy who makes the product registers and posts. Albeit not activly "selling" but his username is all the advert he needs, and one of my mods tries to act, in the best long term interests of the forum and its traders, and we get accused of being heavy handed?

How would you like us to act in this instance? Let every company in the market sign up with thier company name, let them post until they post a link or advert then crack down?

All the while they can be sending PM's in the background?

Honeslty, this is one of the least moderated forums I know of, to its detriment at times, but unathourised trading/advertising is one thing we have to be hot on, and the users that reported the posts understand that.

Mook


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> I do genuinly resent accusations that this forum is over moderated. A thread starts relating to a product. That s fine
> 
> Then the guy who makes the product registers and posts. Albeit not activly "selling" but his username is all the advert he needs, and one of my mods tries to act, in the best long term interests of the forum and its traders, and we get accused of being heavy handed?
> 
> ...


It wasn't a accusation, it was an opinion. Only mine, so no big deal.

The 50 post rule is a bit silly though, especially if the person was a paid up member, and yes, I know its nothing to do with the forum; but if that's the case, why have member statuses below peoples names.

Just a small gripe I have, as I like it on here, but does seem to be a little heavy handed at times, especially with new/lost post members. I guessing it's because I don't know the extent of the "problems" and cant see what happens behind the scenes.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

People should be aware I did delete a post from said trader with his telephone number in and other contact details, and products. That's as pretty much close to trading as it comes, and the reason we were watching.

No paying traders = no forum. Sorry chaps, bottom line.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> Then the guy who makes the product registers and posts.


Mook, just an observation. The accused, his join date is 2009.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thats the problem. I've been doing this for 6 years, and the rules we have in place are based upon that 6 years of experience. Before the 50 post rule for example we had people getting ripped off left right and centre by chancers sticking items up for sale.

We do try.

honest



mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sin said:


> Mook, just an observation. The accused, his join date is 2009.


and he's sent more PM's in that timne than he has posted


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

BTW, this is not directed at Russ anymore, as We are in discussions with him, merely to the situation he has presented.

mook


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'd just like to say that this could have been handled a little better by simply editing Russ's original post to show that his info had been removed and why it contravened the forum rules.

Toni PM'd me to explain, and I thank you for taking the time to do that, even if it was too late to stop me overreacting to a situation which wasnt clear from the contents of this thread.

For that, Toni and Mook, I'm sorry for inflaming things to a level of silliness which was neither necessary nor warranted and was not what this thread was supposed to be about.

I'd also like to say that Russ is one of the most genuine guys I've ever met and I hope nobody reading this thread is put off using his services as that would be a travesty.

And Russ, get trader status and start selling your incredible work on here. GTR owners deserve them.


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Scousers, can't take 'em anywhere.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sure you can.

Just leave me outside


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Right....now the silliness has been sorted how about some video footage of the zorst inside and outside of the car?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sam, are you abroad at the moment!?

I'd need an underwater camera crew.

When the weather clears in September I'll shoot some video...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Right, now we're back on topic, would somebody get back to me on these points please?

"Looks beautifully made. Did you have a "before" dyno chart to compare with the "after" one you're about to do? Would be very interesting to see how the power and torque compares to the GTC.

Why did Russ decide to stick with the OEM 180 degree bends? Yes that lengthens the exhaust and helps quieten it, but surely at the cost of flow?"


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry David we never got a chance to do any dyno runs with the Titan installed as Vanquish's DynoDynamics was awaiting a new controller as one of their guys had dropped and smashed the LCD screen!

I'll hopefully have it on their dyno tomorrow as I'm popping back to finish some wiring of the cooler interior override switch.

I'll get a screen grab of the plot but obviously there wont be anything to compare it to sadly.

As for the bends, I had a long chat with Russ about them and in his opinion it should not affect flow too much but keep drone and db down.

Given I have zero interior drone at 70-80 now, I'm happy and if anything my car idles more smoothly now.

I need to do some datalogging with Ben to make sure all is well but the weather has prevented me doing anything like that as we are under about 2 inches of standing water everywhere.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Furry muff. Sounds like you didn't choose it primarily as a performance enhancer, more as a drone reducer which I think is the main reason the OEM exhaust has those extra bends.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I'd also like to say that Russ is one of the most genuine guys I've ever met and I hope nobody reading this thread is put off using his services as that would be a travesty.
> 
> And Russ, get trader status and start selling your incredible work on here. GTR owners deserve them.


I can't say too many traders take the time to PM the mod team like Russ has, and I think we are all on the same page now. Charles, I'll hold one leg if you hold the other and we'll shake him until enough falls out to sign him up 

mook


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

It should flow more than a stock rear section with the larger diameter pipework. Ryan G managed 700bhp+ on a stock rear section recently so the bends can't be effecting flow too badly?


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been working with Russ for 10 years now making custom turbo kits, manifolds, pipework, and exhaust systems. ACspeedtech proudly have all our exhaust systems and custom fabrication work done by him and the quality of his work is nothing short of fantastic.

A 3.5" system will flow around 850hp, the split from 3.5" to 2x3" outlets in terms of overall cross section will far offset any loss of flow around a smooth bend.

I admit, the best exhaust for a turbo car is no exhaust, but at the risk of being arrested or setting fire to your vehicle I believe a sensible compromise can be found without a major effect on the power level/flow required. Yet this can be tuned to give a drone free, smile inducing exhaust tone. Removing the drone can be a major part, sometimes even requiring tuned Helmholtz chambers (i.e. our E92 M3 system) but is can be done!


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry David we never got a chance to do any dyno runs with the Titan installed as Vanquish's DynoDynamics was awaiting a new controller as one of their guys had dropped and smashed the LCD screen!
> 
> I'll hopefully have it on their dyno tomorrow as I'm popping back to finish some wiring of the cooler interior override switch.
> 
> ...


Have you go to the dyno?
can't wait to see the result
Thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry buddy I had to dash from Vanquish on saturday as it was my missus's bday the next day and I hadnt bought her anything yet!

I'm heading back over (I hope) on Saturday and we'll be in a position to do a dyno plot.

I'm also going to swap over the trans filler point to the fornt of the trans casing too.


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope Charlie can go to the dyno ,share the dyno chart....
And maybe share some soundclips too !


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

To bad i didnt know this before then i would have ordered an exhaust on the spot already bought one ....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

B27il said:


> Hope Charlie can go to the dyno ,share the dyno chart....
> And maybe share some soundclips too !


I'm hoping to back to Vanquish and get on that ruddy Dyno asap. Paul and Lee who have done the mods for me are over at the 'Ring so I'm back with them on Thursday evening late to swap over the return to the trans.

I'd love to get on the dyno then but I also dont want to keep these guys in work any longer than necessary as they have put themselves out several times for me already.

I'm also planning upgraded pumps and injectors very soon so it may be a better option to do dynos on that day with before and after. That way we get a proper readout of the difference these make to mapping so people will see how worthwhile they are.

Watch this space!


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a dyno screen shot of my car with this exhaust on, it was standard at the time except for the exhaust, I will try and post it below, apologies if it does not work


----------



## B27il (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah, but no comparison
I want to know, and prove the theory that 'the extra bends may reduce power'
is right or wrong


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

can anyone put a sound clip up of their Russ fellows exhaust. 

I appreciate as they are custom they sound different never the less it will be a good starting point for me. I'm sure a few people will be interested.


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Im going to be posting videos of a few cold start up videos, drive bys etc etc along with a review tomorrow evening.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

woohooo!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> No paying traders = no forum. Sorry chaps, bottom line.


Erm..you've got it wrong. (i've only just noticed this thread so apologies for the timing)

No users = no forum = no paying traders. That's the way it works


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

ok can someone post on the us forum please


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Would you like to hear it in person this weekend?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Impossible said:


> can anyone put a sound clip up of their Russ fellows exhaust.
> 
> I appreciate as they are custom they sound different never the less it will be a good starting point for me. I'm sure a few people will be interested.


Do a search on youtube for:
Nissan GTR exhaust by RC Developments leaving house. :smokin:


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Would you like to hear it in person this weekend?


sure Charles!!

Whats the best time or is there a meet?

can you brings your guns?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Certainly can buddy.

I'm free all afternoon as the missus is out so we can meet up and do some testing of your setup too. Do you know a quiet decent stretch of road near you?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Do a search on youtube for:
> Nissan GTR exhaust by RC Developments leaving house. :smokin:


Thanks Barry.


----------

